# Taylor, MI, Heidi, 10ys, OS



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Taylor Animal Shelter
*AVAILABLE NOW*
INTAKE #12578
Heidi is a 10yr old black/tan spayed female German Shepherd available for adoption on 08-31-12 Owner surrender "Housebroken, skin problems, good w/ kids & animals"
The Taylor Animal Shelter is located at 25555 Northline Rd. West of Telegraph, East of Beech Daly.Hours of operation are: Monday - Friday from 9:00am to 4:30pm. Adoptions must be completed by 4:00pm due to paperwork. The shelter is closed on any National Holidays — with Monica Marshall in Taylor, MI.


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

How do people abandon their dogs in their senior years ???

they should all go on a DO NOT ADOPT LIST!
pretty girl.. hope she finds a safe place to live out the rest of her senior years


----------

